# Bullfinch External Shower On Burstner Elegance I821 2006



## Arrachogaidh (Sep 27, 2011)

I am getting an external showerpoint fitted. Am I correct in thinking the Burstner has micro-switch activated demand for water?

If so, can anyone recommend an appropriate illuminated micro-switch. I have had trouble getting info from supplier and need a bit of assistance.

Cheers,

Brian


----------



## NTG (Dec 16, 2011)

Hi Brian,

Don't know if you have micro switches or pressure activated pump but you could find out by looking at your taps. If they have wires attached to them, I would assume you have a micro switch system. I would say take a look at your handbook but from experience I can say this probably won't tell you. My handbook says I have a pressure switch so I went ahead and bought the bits to fit an external shower only to find I have a micro switch system. So as the shower point does not have a micro switch it will never work.
I am getting round it by fitting one of these in the cold water supply between the tee into the cold pipe and the shower point so the pump should run and pressurize hot and cold when the shower is used. This leaves the rest of the water system unchanged but you could fit the pressure switch near the water tank outlet and convert the whole system to pressure activated.
Of course, if you have a pressure activated system........no problem.

I can't say if my system will work for sure because I am still waiting for some connections to arrive to finish the job. I will post my modification along with others that I have posted in a few days.
Nick.


----------



## Arrachogaidh (Sep 27, 2011)

I know what you mean about User Manuals. I do have one so will check. I am almost certain it is microswitch.

Bullfinch in their instructions do say to use an illuminated microswitch in addition so it should work.

I just need to know what I need to buy.


----------



## NTG (Dec 16, 2011)

I have the same shower point Brian (6088) and it says that a separate switch is required for non pressurized systems. I work with electrical and electronic systems and I don't know what they mean by an 'illuminated micro switch'? I can only think they mean a standard push button or rocker switch with an internal lamp wired directly to the pump so that you switch it manually. If you find out what they mean, I would appreciate it if you could let me know. I contacted Bullfinch sales 3 times with a question about the water pipe connections and never received a reply, so good luck


----------



## Arrachogaidh (Sep 27, 2011)

Thanks for the response. I am not too hopefull that I will get sense out of them, but will phone next if I get no email response.

I think what you suggest is correct. I just need them to tell me exactly what part I need.

If the mention it in their sales literature they should be able to advise properly.

Cheers, I'll let you know how I get on.

Meantime if anyone else has any ideas.........


----------



## Arrachogaidh (Sep 27, 2011)

Got this reply....... Helpful or what???


Sir, 


In reply to your e-mail. We believe we cannot be more specific than what we have stated. As you may be aware, every Motorhome is different and it would very difficult for us to list specifics for every Motorhome on the market. As we are not familiar with Motorhome you own, we cannot comment on what is the best way of installing this switch. All we can recommend is contact a different installer, as you appear to be experiencing difficulty with your present one.


Regards


----------



## NTG (Dec 16, 2011)

> All we can recommend is contact a different installer, as you appear to be experiencing difficulty with your present one.


I consider that fairly rude 8O . At least you got a reply though.

One of THESE SWITCHES will be fine if you want to manually switch the pump on and off. Doesn't have to be illuminated. I have just finished fitting my external shower with the pressure activated switch and it works very well. I will post my modification with photo's soon.

Nick.


----------



## Arrachogaidh (Sep 27, 2011)

Update, my fitter introduced a couple of "demand switches" in the plumbing line. So no need to worry about leaving a switch on. The valves he introduced weren't cheap though.... Hey presto shower works superb.


----------



## NTG (Dec 16, 2011)

Good to know you have it sorted. I would think that the demand switches are similar to the pressure switch that I used. Not used mine properly yet but I am in Greece so it will get a proper test within the next few days.


----------

